# Missy is stylin' ;)



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Aww thats soo cute is that a avian fashions hoodie I want one of them for Rocko I never saw that one.Loki would look cute in that Missy is stylin lol.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Just saw yours on Avian fashions found two that would look good on Rocko and Loki wouldnt wanna copy lol someone on the forum should start making these and selling them on here cheaper I know I would be buying them also I saw some people made their own diapers and are selling them on Ebay not as good as Avian fashions though.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

BIRD HOODIE. Can I get her clawtograph for the boys?


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh. My. Goodness. Such a little fashionista! Love it to pieces


----------



## vidchick (Jul 1, 2015)

Love it...and Pippa approves!


----------



## vidchick (Jul 1, 2015)

Love this...and Pippa approves, too ;-)


----------



## vidchick (Jul 1, 2015)

Loops, don't know what happened there...didn't mean to post twice


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh. My. Gosh. That is the cutest!!! And she doesn't even look upset!! She looks proud!!!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

@Brandon2k14, Yep, I ordered it from AvianFashions. 

@Steph, YAS XD OMG yes I will have a Missy card made with her clawtograph and mail it to you. :'D Oh oh oh, we need to do this! 

@Vidchick, OMG Pippa is so cute!! 

@JoJo's Mom and @Lulu-Tiel, She's such a little poser! Nothing bothers this little girl, I love her to bits.  She was literally posing for the camera!


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2014)

So cute! 
But I dint think Charlie would let me put one of those on him...he lost it when I put a bow on him at Christmas time. I managed to get a few pics before he literally ripped it off.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Just when I thought she couldn't get any cuter!  She looks so darling!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I love Missy! So cute


----------

